# دعوة لتنفيذ دائرة تبريد امتصاصية (امونيا - ماء)



## سنان محمود (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​السلام عليكم زملائي المهندسين الأعزاء وكل المهتمين بقضايا التبريد والتكييف , أرجو المساعدة للعثور على معلومات حول تصميم دوائر التجميد باستخدام غاز الامونيا او دوائر التبريد بالامتصاص باستخدام ( الماء – الامونيا ) خصوصا" مخططات التصميم لشبكة الأنابيب للغاز ( ( piping system design  او أي معلومات تخص هذا النوع من دوائر التبريد , أي نوع من المعلومات ستكون ذا فائدة ( ملف , مخطط , موقع الكتروني, نصيحة عملية...الخ ) خصوصا" ذات الطابع العملي والتخصصي.
نحن مجموعة مهندسين بدأنا مشروع تصنيع دائرة تبريد تعمل بالامتصاص (الماء – الامونيا ) بقدرة 2 إلى 5 طن تبريد ولكن اصطدمنا بعدم توفر المعلومات النظرية والتصميمية لغاز الامونيا بسبب قلة الكتب والمراجع عندنا حول هذا الغاز ولانحسار التطبيقات إلا في معامل الثلج .
عندنا في العراق نعاني من انقطاع التيار الكهربائي لمدة لا تقل عن 12 ساعة في أحسن الأحوال بينما تصل درجة الحرارة في الظل إلى أكثر 45 درجة مئوية , من هنا جاءت فكرة الاستفادة من الحرارة الرهيبة في الصيف بإمكانية تحويلها الى برودة بالاستفادة من حرارة الشمس في فصل الصيف كمصدر حراري لعمل دائرة التبريد بالامتصاص (الماء – الامونيا ) ولكن هذه ستكون الخطوة الثانية أما الخطوة الأولى هو تنفيذ هذه الدائرة أولا" , و لكون المناخ في منطقتنا العربية في الصيف لا يختلف كثيرا" عن ما ذكرته أدعو الجميع إلى البحث في هذا المجال .
زملائي في ملتقى , اعتذر عن تقديم شرح لدورة التبريد المذكورة بسبب ضيق الوقت ولكونها معروفة للعاملين في مجال التبريد و التكييف ولكن يوجد شرح وافي عنها في ملف  PDF  قام احد الأخوة مشكورا" بتقديمه في احد أقسام التبريد والتكييف و شكر ا" مقدما " لكل من قرأ هذا الطلب . 


:31:


----------



## ءاناس (27 نوفمبر 2007)

يا اخي بامكاني مساعدتك اعطيني *****ك و سابعث لك fichier PDF سينفعك كثيرا لانني لا اعرف كيف اقوم باضافة هذا الملف علي ara_eng مع العلم مشروع تخرجي هو هذه الدورة باستعمال الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## تقني1987 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوية اني بالعراق وبغداد وطالب بكلية هندسة التبريد والكييف الكلية التقنية مرحلة ثالثة وهسة دندرس منظومات الاومونيا كول محتاج شي؟


----------



## سنان محمود (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا" على المساعدة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته: شكرا" لكم لما ابديتموه لمد يد العون والمساعدة بالنسبة لعنواني الالكترونية فأن المشرفين على الموقع يقومون بمحي ما يدل عليه , على أي حال يمكن التواصل فيما بيننا إما عن طريق الصفحة الرئيسية أو من خلال خدمة الرسائل الخاصة , فقط اضغط على الزر الأيمن للماوس على اسم أي عضو , ستظهر خيارات إضافية منها رسالة خاصة يمكن استخدام هذه الخدمة بعد 20 مساهمة ( حتى لو كانت تعليق على أي موضوع ) بعدها يمكن قراءة الرسائل الخاصة المرسلة بالتحديد إلى شخص معين , ولكن يمكننا ألان التواصل عبر هذه الصفحة .
. 
إلى الأخ ( تقني 1987 ) شكرا" لرغبتك في المساعدة , إذا كانت تتوفر عندك أي معلومات تصميمية بشكل عام عن غاز الامونيا وعن دائرة التبريد هذه بالخصوص هذا سيساعدنا بالبدء .
قد يعتقد البعض إن هذه النوع من دوائر التبريد محدود الانتشار , لهذا ادعوكم إلى هذا الموقع (www.robur.com )ستجدون كل ما يدعوكم إلى إعادة تقييم أفكاركم , أرجو إخباري بآرائكم وأي فكرة أو معلومة , بالمناسبة زياراتي للمنتدى ليست منتظمة بسبب مشاغل العمل والعائلة و ...العامل الأمني بالطبع , وشكرا" مقدما" ​


----------



## سنان محمود (9 فبراير 2008)

انتظر المشاركات و مد يد العون , بالانتظار


----------



## أحمد على العقباوى (16 فبراير 2008)

أخى العزيز 
أتمنى أن ترسل هذة ال pdf على ahmed.aly1972*********** 
وجزاكم اللة خيرا 
أخيكم م/ أحمد على


----------



## الحسن عبد المطلب (5 مارس 2009)

أرجو من أخى الكريم ارسال ذلك الملف لى لانى مقدم على مشروع تخرج فى ذلك المجال وكما قال اخى من العراق ان هناك ندرة فى المعلومات بهذا المجال 
مع وافر الجزيل والشكر


----------



## المهندسه الاردنيه (28 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اذا تفضلت اخي ممكن ان تبعث لي الملف لاني محتاجة للموضوع بشكل كبير ومستعجل
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سنان محمود (28 يوليو 2009)

اختي المهندسه الاردنيه, السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , اعتذر عن تأخري في الرد على رسالتك ,نعم لقد عرضت فكرة تصنيع نظام التبريد المذكور آنفا" , ولكن لم ارجع اليه والسبب واضح لعدم وجود يد المساعدة من الاخوة الاعضاء .​لازلت ابحث في الموضوع ولكن قلة المصادر بشكل لايصدق عن التبريد بالامونيا وخاصة دورة الامتصاص قيدت من اندفاعنا .
لكن الكتب عن الامونيا متوفرة على النت وهي ليست مجانية للاسف وهذا ليس بيت القصيد اذ ان الجدمات البريدية والمصرفية لاجل الحصول على الكتب عن مثل هذا الطريق في العراق منعدمة .
على اي حال سأعطيكم بعض الخيوط لعلها تتوصلون بها الى نتيجة :
على النت :توجد عدة مواقع تقدم معلومات لابأس بها مثل :www.freepatentsonline.com فقط اطبع في خانة search كامات تتعلق بالموضوع 
وهناك بعض الكتب المهمة في هذا المجال مثل :
ammonia absorption refrigeration in industry processes ,Bogart
Asorbtion chiller&heat pump ,Herold & Klein​لعلكم تعثرون عليها في مكتبة الكلية او المكتبات لديكم , انا ابحث عنها عاى النت freedownload بدون جدوى ولكنها متوفرة على موقع امازون ​اذا حالفكم الحظ ارجو اعلامنا اتعم الفائدة للجميع , تقبلوا تحياتي , فقط لا تيأسوا ​


----------



## المهندسه الاردنيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخ سنان محمود على المساعدة 
جاري البحث


----------



## سنان محمود (16 أغسطس 2009)

لا داعي للشكر , فقط لحد الان علمت الى حاجة المنظومة الى(برج تقطير اوفصل )لعزل الامونيا من بخار الماء الذي له درجة حرارة (تبخر وليس غليان ) واطيئة ويستخدم انواع عدة منها ابراج الحشوات والصفائح المثقبة 
يتطلب الامر الاطلاع على مقدمة عن ابراج التقطير دون التعمق فيها لتشعب الموضوع 
وادعوا الاخوة الزملاء الى البحث في هذا الموضوع


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## محمد سالم (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اذا ممكن يا شباب تطلعونا على بعض المخططات 
(ضغوط تراكيز )
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي الوهيبي (12 أكتوبر 2009)

الظاهر ان الموضوع توقف وما في احد يناقشه
توجد معلومات كثيره في النت ولكن للاسف قليله جدا

ليش ما نتساعد واي شخص حصل موضوع مفيد يطرشه وبكذي نختصر الوقت 
اذا في اي شخص مهتم بهالموضوع ارجو الرد في اقرب فرصه
شكرا


----------



## ياسين السعدي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء من جميع الاخوة العضاء متابعة الموضوع لان الوقت يسرقنا فلتفق اننا نواصل البحث في هذا الموضوع الى ان ياتي الصيف انشالله نكون وصلنا الى نتيجه وهنا اضع ملف pdf المعلومه الوحيده المتوفره على النت بخصوص هذا الموضوع تحديدا . ارجو ايضا من المختصين تقديم شروحات لهذه الوثيقه ليستفيد الجميع وخاصة العراقيين .


----------



## سنان محمود (22 نوفمبر 2009)

تحية طيبة اخ ياسين , شكرا" لاهتمامك فهموم العراقيين واحدة لان مصابهم واحد , انا معك ومع ما طرحه الاخ علي وهانا ابدء من جديد ان شاء الله وانتظر بعض الاوراق العلمية حول الموضوع وبعد العيد ان شاء الله سأذهب الى احد الاساتذة في قسم الصناعات الكيمياوية (مهندس كيميائي ) لاستيضاح بعض النقاط منه , تقبلوا سلامي , يمكنكم ترك رسائل في الصفحة الخاصة للعضو


----------



## محمد البلال 2 (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة االله وبركاتة @@ الر جاء منكم كتب تكيف مبردات الماء بالعربي اواسماء مولفين اومواقع


----------



## salih ibrahim (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو منكم مدي بمعلومات او بحوث تخرج او اوراق علمية متعلقة بانظمة التبريد والتكييف الامتصاصية وذلك لحوجتي الماسة لمعلومات في هذا المجال لبحث التخرج مع اجزل الشكر


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## michae (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيل علي الافادة[


----------



## engsaeed81 (13 سبتمبر 2014)

انا كماان حاابب اخد من حضرتك معلوماات عن الموضوع ده لانى بردو مشروع تخرجى


----------



## المهندس تبريد (26 سبتمبر 2014)

سلام عليكم اخي ممكن ترسل الملف لايميلي اشكرك جدا
[email protected]
الفيس بوك omer seyid oglu


----------

